# Can you reuse the skins?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in the process of ordering a custom skin from DecalGirl.  I've only had the one I'm using for a little over a month.  I was wondering if, once you remove them, can they ever be reapplied and look good?  Just wondering.  If not, I may just use what I have and keep the custom in the stable until I've got full use of the one I have.  My custom is beautiful!  It will look good with my Dragonfly pond and with my newly ordered Tree of Life Oberon.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have had really good luck reusing my decals from Gelaskins.  When I put mine back on their backing, they are a bit curly at the edges, but they will lay flat over time.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I removed a skin and saved it. Have not tried to reuse yet because I love my new Dark Burlwood skin so much.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've removed and reused a couple of DecalGirl skins.  It's not easy to get them off of the Kindle and they tend to stretch but it is possible with a lot of patience.  I always save the original backing and put the skin back on it after I remove it.  A warm hairdryer applied to the skin on the backing will shrink it back a little if it stretches.  It's not something I would want to do often, although some here do.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Use a hairdryer when removing the skin from the kindle as well and it won't stretch as much. (especially the back) 

Also, use the hairdryer when you're reapplying the skin. It will smooth out any stretched out parts.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive had success reusing them


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

How warm is the dryer when you use it on the skins? I used the "warm" setting once and it didn't do a thing to the skin. Does it need to be on the "hot" setting? I'd love to be able to re-use some of the skins (or at least tell myself that I will so I don't feel so bad when I order more!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My hairdryer only has 2 settings. Medium and high. I just use the medium setting.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I intended to remove my 1st skin so that it would be re-usable. I thought I was being careful, but the final verdict is that is was far from re-usable. I did not use the hairdryer trick. I love my new matte skin so much that I will not remove it until it is entirely worn out.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Gelaskins have a bit of a mesh weave to them, so they dont stretch like others. I have never had one stretch while removing. As I said earlier, it is pretty much just an issue where the edges want to curl under a bit.

Here are two pics of a gelaskin I have taken off my kindle. In the one on the kindle, you can see the slight weave pattern on the dress highlight. The pattern is usually visible for about a day and then it completely disappears. The second will show how the edges curl just a bit when you first remove it, eventually it will flatten out completely.


----------

